# Ghost Stories



## viccez (Sep 8, 2013)

I was hoping some one out there could link me to some ghost stories without background sounds. They will be for my talking head. He will be entertaining trick or treaters as they walk threw the grave yard. Thank you for any Ideas.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

come find me: [email protected]

think I might be able to help you out.


----------



## viccez (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. E-mail sent.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

My favorites are Christopher Lee's Fireside Tales.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try the Scar Stuff Blog. He might have a couple with active links still.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There were dozens of spoken word Halloween record back in the day. If anyone finds one on my blog or Jason's pm me for an active link.


----------

